# 20 yr old Belgian Warmblood mare



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

She's going to be a MUCH bigger horse when she's put weight and condition on - I wouldn't critique her until then, you'll be amazed at how different she looks especially her back end
Why was she retired from jumping?


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

jaydee said:


> She's going to be a MUCH bigger horse when she's put weight and condition on - I wouldn't critique her until then, you'll be amazed at how different she looks especially her back end
> Why was she retired from jumping?


Yeah, she had a pretty tough time over winter, but has really improved the past couple of weeks 

Well, the lady who owned her and competed was actually a dealer. She found another horse that was younger, so replaced Ruby. My boss/trainer is friends with her so we got Ruby. She is my favourite to ride! She is mostly used for flatwork now, but does jump occasionally.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Don't get why she needs to be 'much bigger' - granted condition looks like it could improve, but she needs little if any more weight.

Her hind end looks quite weak(is it just the angle of that 3rd pic that makes it look so severe??) & I'd want to get a bodyworker onto her. Maybe legacy of her jumping or otherwise unchangeable, but may be able to be improved.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*Snizard* - you'll have a lot of fun with her - nice that she's found such a good home and a new job. She'll soon pick up.
*loosie* She is very lean for her breed and lacking condition. They are one of the bigger built warmbloods and at present she looks too angular with not enough flesh on her bones to build muscle on
This is a typical Belgium warmblood in condition for the fitness demanded for top level dressage


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

My goodness, she's a handsome girl! Obviously she has held up in her sport. 

I'm with Loosie in the weight department. But my world is different than yours. As a recreational and trail rider extra weight is often just extra pounds to pack around.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, the pictures don't really do her much justice to be honest. She's not quite as bad as they maker her out to be. 

I too, don't think she needs much more "weight" put on, that's just the way she is. She just needs more conditioning... I think :lol: I adore her. She's good at what she does.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Jaydee, agree that she's lacking muscle, looking a little angular, lean built for a warmblood, but it's nothing to do with 'not enough condition' & breed. She is well covered.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice nice horse. At 20 and with her back ground she will teach you hugely.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

This was me and her yesterday


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Golly what a nice horse especially at 20 with a history of jumping. Learn every thing you can from this fine and well trained horse. 

How can I tell she is well trained? Well she has learned how to carry herself and her neck is turned over! Is she a bit lacking in hind quarter muscle? Yes. She IS 20 and probably has not been really used in awhile. Work on her flat work.. work her on trotting up hills.. it will come back. 

She has lovely bone, and is well defined throughout. She is a bit roach backed.. but as a horse ages that back can be her friend as it means she is less likely to suffer the sagging of age. This is clearly true and observable here. She has clean legs and lovely low, large clean hocks and low knees. You have quite a nice horse here altogether. 

The only thing I do not like is the flash noseband coupled with the Pelham bit and converter. You should never use a flash, dropped or figure 8 nose band with any sort of curb bit or bit with a curb strap or chain. Such a set up is exceedingly harsh.. and as nicely balanced as this mare is in every photo of her being ridden I think you might want to try a snaffle with a flash instead. You can get something with a slow twist if you need a little more control.. as a former jumper I am quite aware she may be very forward. Or you can try the Pelham with a much shorter shank and converter and conventional nose band. 

As a beginning rider I also know that sorting out two sets of reins is a bit much.. but a Pelham is much more effective with two sets of reins. From these photos it is clearly the rider is a beginner.. but this horse will really really help you become very good. I wish EVERYONE who wants a horse and needs to learn was this smart.. to get a nicely trained campaigner to learn from. 

Thank you for posting this. I hope everyone sees you and this horse!!!

Very nice horse. Let her teach you all she knows.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I think she's looking a lot better already, her back end will improve with the work because she's using it properly
I'm thinking that the flash strap is because she opens her mouth?
They seem to be standard on a lot of bridles these days and as long as its not too tight then shouldn't bother her but if she doesn't need it ask if it can be removed
I'm not crazy about pelhams with a "D" connector either but if she gets strong then rather that than you sawing at her mouth
A low ported kimberwick rides better as less leverage


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

She's my bosses horse, I just ride her. We have 25 altogether, we are a riding school. We have higher level (experienced,advanced) horses for me and the other students working through our BHS exams.

As she isn't mine, I have no say as to what she has in her mouth. She does go very well in this combination though. The flash isn't tight, it's just "there". I've always known her to be ridden in a Pelham so not sure how she would go in anything else... As I say, she's not mine so I don't have the option of exploring different bits.

She is very strong, and quite forward going. That's just her. You guys are right though, she is a great teacher. I enjoy jumping her and riding her on the flat. Unfortunately she cant hack out, but luckily she enjoys her time in the school.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

^^ What Elana said. I'm no conformational expert, I just like to read these threads and learn as much as I can. I think she's a gorgeous girl and looks pretty good for being 20. I'm just curious though, what is that white mark on her shoulder? Is it a scar from something? I know it has nothing to do with her conformation or how she can move, I was just wondering.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Glynnis said:


> ^^ What Elana said. I'm no conformational expert, I just like to read these threads and learn as much as I can. I think she's a gorgeous girl and looks pretty good for being 20. I'm just curious though, what is that white mark on her shoulder? Is it a scar from something? I know it has nothing to do with her conformation or how she can move, I was just wondering.


Yeah, I have always been told it's a scar.


----------

